# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El precio del agua en Burgos es el tercero más bajo de España

## Jonasino

> En el marco del ciclo "El Agua en Tu Ciudad", conocemos el servicio de agua de Burgos de la mano de Juan Antonio Miguel Peña, director-gerente de Aguas de Burgos.
> 
> Pregunta.- En primer lugar, nos gustaría conocer su trayectoria profesional. ¿Cómo llegó a su actual puesto en la compañía?
> 
> Respuesta.- Por lo que se refiere a mi trayectoria profesional, comenzó en el año 1979 dentro del Servicio de Aguas Municipal de Burgos para crear un nuevo departamento que gestionara el saneamiento en su conjunto, es decir, alcantarillado y depuración.
> 
> Con posterioridad, pasé a desempeñar la dirección del departamento económico y administrativo hasta el año 2012 en que fui nombrado Director Gerente de la Sociedad Municipal Aguas de Burgos, S.A.U. en sustitución del anterior Gerente, D. José Carracedo del Rey, por jubilación.
> 
> Además de las funciones propias desempeñadas en Aguas de Burgos, estuve durante cuatro años impartiendo clases en la Facultad de Económicas de Burgos, como profesor asociado.
> ...




Fuente: IAgua

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

